# PcMark 05 Probleme



## Mr.Ultimo (26. Juni 2009)

ja hallo an alle mein Problem ist das wenn ich den pc mark hab laufen lassen egal mit welchen einstellungen dann zeigt er mir den score nicht an.

der cpu core fällt komplett raus. woran kanns liegen an der übertaktung =? 
das system läuft total stabil keine abstürze nix ....keine ahnung vlt hat wer nen paaar infos 

da steht was von system resuls must be selectet option the resuls...

nun ja ich hab shion versucht nur den cpu makr laufen zu lassen ..noder einmal alles oder auch al einen test aleine ...keine ahung..
vlt hat wer mal nen tipp

und am übertakten liegt nit weil er das in jeden zustand anzeigt


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

Ähm, hast du die Demo?

Ich habe diese 05 leider nicht, kann mir aber denken dass du einfach die Demo hast oder die entsprechende Option nicht aktiviert hast.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (26. Juni 2009)

mh ne ist nit die demo 
das is ja das komische 
keine ahnugn vlt werde ich das ding einfach nochmal neu instalieren 

ich soll die sogenannte PC Siut selektieren. aslo welchen bereich ich testen will..soweit habe ich das kapiert nur wenn ic hsage select al was ist daran shwer zu verstehn für dsa ding ???? ^^ 

ich werds noch ma neu aufsetzten dsa ding ^^


----------



## Alriin (26. Juni 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem? Hast Du Internet Explorer und Media Player auf dem neusten Stand? Windows Media Encoder auch drauf?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Juni 2009)

wenn der benchmark durch gelaufen ist, klick mal auf details  und dann poste mal diesen screen. wenn keine Punkte angezeigt werden, dann liegt die Lösungen meistens in den Details


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2009)

Jep wir müssten wissen welcher Test nicht läuft um dir zu sagen woran es liegt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

sooo ich melde mich mal zurück und werde mich jetzt den rest dr wiche daran setzten (hete bis freitag) ich konnte nich frühe rschreiben gab nen familiären zwischenfall..sry nochma ..

die sachen die ihr wissen wollt were ich möglichst schnell eintragen. 
mfg Ultimo


----------

